# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Good value hotel in Munich

## byespfr

My wife (54) and her sister (49) will be in Munich for 4 nights in late July - any suggestions for hotel? Our son stayed at Jaeger's Hostel, and suggests they stay in a private double room there. Price is very good at only 39 per person per night, and the private rooms are on the 4th floor, away from the bar. Other suggestions?

----------


## cyprusholidays

Jaeger's Hostel is a good place for ladies to stay. I never stayed there but later regret for not staying here @ Jaeger's Hostel.

----------


## GFI

Below are links where you can pick valuable hotel according to your budget:

http://www.lastminute.com/hotels-d9028-munich-hotels
http://www.europe-cities.com/en/569/.../hotels/cheap/

Regards,

----------


## mikehussy

Good value Hotels in Munich.
1. Golden tulip olymp
2.NH Muenchen Neue Messe
3. NH Muenchen Unterhaching
4. Hilton Munich citty
5. NH Muenchen Dornach

----------


## Nachat

I was shocked byyour information.Thank you!very interesting!

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Hotel Monaco is a small but luxury family and business hotel in Munich which is also known as heart of Munich. This hotel is just 5 minutes walking minutes away from the central station. Than Hotel Mirabell, hotel Laimer Hof Schloß Nymphenburg, Hotel Metropol and Hotel Amalienburg are best valuable hotels in Munich. These all hotel has excellent physical structure and also offers best services.

----------


## davidsmith36

This hotel is nice, clean, updated and has got very good service - all for a very good price. Breakfast good as well! Will stay there again. Centrally located and with extremely friendly staff. A great place to meet for a drink at night also, or to have a meeting in the morning.

----------

